# What head badge was used on 1954 Schwinn?



## slv63 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 20" Schwinn and it doesn't have a head badge. When did Schwinn start using the conventional oval badge? Was the one before that the one with wings? Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## blackbomber (Nov 16, 2011)

Check out my profile pic. Not my avatar, but the one that shows up when you click on my user name to go to my profile here. It's the head badge from my June of 1954 build Corvette. Hope that answers your question. If you want, I can post up a higher resolution version tomorrow (it's on my work PC), let me know.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2011)

'54 could have had the "large oval." At least on the 26" bikes; don't know about juveniles.


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 16, 2011)

*Big or little*

Take a pic of the head tube or measure the screw distance. Some of my 20's have both large and small badges, example plain and train, spitfire large and small,Schwinn large oval,bf goodrich large and small.54 had a lot going on as far as 20 inchers I guess.


----------



## slv63 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. The holes are 2 1/8" apart. When did Schwinn go to the oval head badge?


----------



## slv63 (Nov 19, 2011)

Were there different colors for different bikes to match the paint scheme or did the color differ by year?


----------



## snickle (Nov 19, 2011)

I had 1 59 jaguar that had the large headbadge. Also, from what Ive seen as far as badges, if it was an oval badge, large or medium, the paint scheme most always matched that of the bike. I think somewhere in the late 60's they did most the badges white with black or chrome lettering. If it was a different headbadge such as a world badge, or planes and trains, the colors on the badge were always the same. 

This is just what I have observed in the thousands of stock pictures or original bikes that Ive seen. Maybe seasoned vet can chime in here.


----------



## slv63 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

